# Remaking my old comic



## DerpyDooReviews (Feb 20, 2021)

When I was 12 I drew a comic in school, I had recently found out what a furry was and was already really into Sonic the hedgehog so I started designing my own characters. These characters have stuck with me ever since though they have undergone a few changes, most noteably they aren't sonic OCs anymore. It's cringey to look back at but that's what everyone does when they look back at their childhood.

I kept saying I would remake this comic one day but never felt like I was skilled enough to do it justice. After talking with some friends I've been convinced now is the time to remake the comic. I will be making some changes so the story flows better as well as updating characters, explaining things further, adding more pages and attempting to remove some of the cringe.

I've started sketching out the comic and wanted a place where I could use as a way of documenting the process, then I saw there was a section for comics on the forum.

I will include the original comic as well as each page I remake.

Original Comic can be seen here:
There's too many files to put into one post so I will include the rest in another post below.


Spoiler: Original CBG Comic


----------



## DerpyDooReviews (Feb 20, 2021)

The rest of the pages:


Spoiler: Original CBG Comic part 2















From here I will be attempting to recreate the comic but try to make it cleaner and easier to read. The villain has been redesigned to be a little less silly looking and more of a threat.


Spoiler: Villain before and after redesign






Compared to the original:






And I have started sketching the first page. Nothing here is final just a rough sketch:


Spoiler: CBG Remake first page sketch comparison






Compared to the original:


----------



## DerpyDooReviews (Feb 25, 2021)

Slight update! Sketch of page 2 and a sketch of the character introduction for Trixy. I kept some of the cringey comments from child me but tried to iron out most of them. The "coolness rating" had to stay, it was such a big part if this weird universe I was designing. Though maybe they need updating...



Spoiler: More Sketches


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

wow this looks like fun


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

i like sonic, i mean just look at my undertale avatar, so i'm interested in seeing where this goes.


----------



## Kuroserama (May 15, 2021)

Wow, how long between your 12 year old self and now? I mean... your drawing skills and narrative ability at 12 is pretty impressive. It's really fun to see the Then and Now, though. I feel you've done a great job keeping the essence of what you had but putting some intensely refining goggles on. I cannot wait to see more. 

It makes me want to redo my childhood pieces but I am slightly concerned they'd look almost identical.. *laughs nervously*


----------



## vinney (Aug 3, 2021)

like the sonic.


----------

